

Dark truth Behind Amazon.com - insideamazon
http://day0001.tumblr.com/DemandChange

======
sswaner
I was sympathetic and supportive when Kivin Varghese first released the legal
documents, but this is starting to look like a grudge between a fired employee
and a public company.

I am withholding my support, and continuing to use my Prime account, until I
see a pattern of bad behavior reported by other current or former employees.

Also: Contrast this with the Uber stories making the news, in that you have a
current employee on the record doing stupid things. It is far easier to make a
case for boycott against Uber (based on that) than it is to make a case
against Amazon based on Kivin's assertions.

~~~
insideamazon
See here: day0001.tumblr.com/profoundlysickcompany

plenty of stories from current and former employees - it's sad that nothing
has been done despite these articles and the undercover investigation. Amazon
needs to change, not continue to deflect and avoid the issues.

